# Storms tough on Indiana



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Rough storms last night, tornadoes and thunderstorms throughout the night. We lost electric from 9:30 PM until about 3:00 AM. Indy took it bad...damaging winds and tornadoes on east and west side. Hancock and Henry country were hit hard. Drive past the house I bought and close on in three weeks...it is still there. A whole apartment complex just west of Indy...all the roofs are gone. Hope that is the last of those fo this year. Been a rough weather year

See the paper... http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/frontpage


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

This the weeks forcast for June1st -7th after 3+inches of rain on Friday!









It looks to be a long time getting into the field again this week.









Today: Isolated showers and thunderstorms after 2pm. Partly cloudy, with a high near 79. North wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Tonight: Partly cloudy, with a low around 56. Calm wind becoming southeast around 5 mph.

Monday: Sunny, with a high near 83. West wind around 5 mph.

Monday Night: Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly after 2am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 61. Calm wind becoming south between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. *New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. *Tuesday: A 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Some of the storms could produce *heavy rain*. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 77. South wind around 10 mph.

Tuesday Night: A 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Some of the storms could produce *heavy rain*. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 62.

Wednesday: A 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms, mainly before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 81.

Wednesday Night: A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 63.

Thursday: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 86.

Thursday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 65.

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 84.

Friday Night: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 62.

Saturday: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 81.

HHH


----------

